# Gallbladder issues: what is the danger of ignoring it a bit longer?



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2013)

I have had several bad incidents of gallbladder attacks in recent years.  The most recent was a few weeks ago while on vacation.  And I feel a little uncomfortable as I type this, I have felt pretty bad for the last few hours, so I am wondering if it's starting again right now.  

I get severe pain between my shoulderblades and severe pain in my side, and this is accompanied by nausea and other stomach issues.  

We have insurance, but my doctor is always so great about listening to me, even to the point of not pushing me into a decision on my gallbladder.  I asked what is the worst that could happen, and he says it could rupture, pretty much like an appendix, but if I want to wait, he is not going to push it.  

I started having this issue three years ago after eating at the Westin Italian restaurant on Maui.  It was diagnosed by the urgent care doctor as kidney infection.  She gave me antibiotics via IV, because we were flying home two days later, and I knew I couldn't take the backache. After I did some research, I realized it was most definitely gallbladder. 

What are the downsides of waiting?  Should I just tell the doctor to do this as soon as we are back from our San Francisco trip next month?  

I really dislike decisions like this.


----------



## bogey21 (May 2, 2013)

I have made it through 78 years.  My philosophy has been if something appears to be wrong, address it ASAP.  My reasoning is that if there are warnings, something is wrong and I want to know *exactly* what it is and what to do about it.

George


----------



## Elan (May 2, 2013)

Waiting for what?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 2, 2013)

I am NOT a Doctor.  Your doctor says "Rupture LIKE a appendix"? Yee, I do believe that a rupture appendix can KILL YOU!

*Why are YOU waiting? For a major infection? More pain?* Go to the hospital or doctor tonight - get it taken care of and get on with better health.

I bet this is one of those 3 slit holes with probes doing a nip, zip and zap - *not* the open you up with a 10 inch slit and 10 days in the hospital of long ago. Of course, if it brusts and gets infected, I could understand a much more invasive operation and longer recovery period.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2013)

I had to have mine out about eight years ago. It took a few days for them to
Trace it to my gallbladder but I had the same problems you had for about
Three years and just put up with it, thinking it was the flu or stomach problems.

What finally pushed it for them to relate it to my gallbladder and have it 
Removed was my liver started to shut down. I was passing bile in my urine.
Basically it looked like root beer, pretty hard to miss. Once that happened,
They had me in to take it out pretty quick.

Now I have problems when I eat certain foods so I have to be careful but all
Those other issues you have now will go away. I went in at 6am and was home 
By 2pm. They did the lap surgery so recovery time was fast. I missed a week of 
Work. My stomach felt like someone beat the hell out of me for a few days and
Try not to sneeze. Boy, that was a killer.

The only other thing was the pain in my shoulders about a month after the 
Surgery. It was from the gas they use to expand the cavity escaping my body.
That was really uncomfortable for about three days.


----------



## presley (May 2, 2013)

My first attack started between the shoulder blades and then turned into pain like a contraction that wouldn't let up.  By the time I got to the ER, all of my skin was yellow.

Downside to waiting to get the surgery:
You can get pancreatitis from a bad gall bladder attack.  Then, you could die.

I had mine out because of the painful attacks.  After it was gone, I was surprised at how much better I felt overall.  Less bloating, less burping... stuff I had for years but never would have thought it was gall bladder related.  Get it out while you are healthy.  I was up and out running errands the next day.


----------



## Mosca (May 2, 2013)

I had a severe infection last year, and they didn't remove it in the hospital. When I finally had it done about a month later, the surgeon told me that I was crazy, that it should have been removed a month earlier, and he was surprised it hadn't ruptured and I should be dead.

So, go get it removed. If it's done laparoscopically, you will be back on your feet in a couple days. If it's done through an incision, you'll be back on your feet in about a week and a half. I had mine done through an incision, and I missed a week of work. Of all my surgeries (7) it was by far the easiest and least painful, because it is along the muscle rather than through it.

[edit] I was in the hospital 3 days, at home 4 days, and back at work on the 8th day. Exactly a year later, I have absolutely no dietary restrictions, I eat whatever I want to.


----------



## eal (May 2, 2013)

I had one gallbladder attack and that was enough to convince me to have the surgery. The pain was unbearable!

The surgery was straightforward, laparoscopic, with not even a noticeable scar. I was in hospital for one night. I went shopping with my girlfriend  the afternoon that I got discharged, took it easy for a couple of weeks, and have never had a recurrence of anything remotely similar to a gallbladder attack.

Hope  this helps.


----------



## klpca (May 2, 2013)

My husband waited...and wound up with an infection that required a 4 day hospital stay _prior_ to the surgery, and he couldn't eat or drink anything while the infection cleared up, just an iv with fluids and antibiotics. No bueno.

The number one reason that I would deal with it now is that you can have the surgery on your schedule, not when you have an acute episode. My husband missed two weeks of work  which included some really important meetings. It was a real inconvenience.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 2, 2013)

DH had a gallbladder attack on vacation 3 yrs ago. Spent an am at the ER while he got checked out. Saw the doctor at home sent him to a surgeon. Has a small gallstone, not big enough to have surgery. Hasn't had an attack since, but then he tweaked his diet a bit(already had lost 30 lbs) cutting out higher fat meats as the surgeon asked him to do this to see if this helped. Hasn't had an attack since.


----------



## MaryH (May 2, 2013)

About 4 years ago my mom had a gallstone dislodge and it contributed to pancretitis and she was hospitalized for a week and then developed plural infusion (liquid in her lungs) and ended up in hospital for 3 weeks total.

Don't wait on your gall bladder issue, get it taken care of soon.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2013)

Okay, so I will call the doc tomorrow and have it out.  I am in a lot of pain.  This is not as bad as the first attack, but it's bad enough to scare me.  

I have also been handling it through diet, and it's been mostly okay.  After we got back from Kauai in August last year, I started feeling pretty bad, and Rick took me to the doctor the next day.  The doctor did all of the tests, including lots of blood draws and an ultrasound.  He said I had gallstones and my liver levels were crazy high.  One of the tests was like 50 X higher than they should be.  That went down a little every few days.  He had me go in several times over two weeks to get more blood drawn.  

He didn't push me to consider the surgery, he left it up to me to decide when, and now I feel I need to do it, before it's worse.


----------



## Aussie girl (May 2, 2013)

Had mine out in 1988. At first I was in denial as I thought I could put up with the attacks but then I had one that was unbearable, felt like I was having a massive heart attack.
They said my stones were huge, the surgeon called them rocks.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 2, 2013)

Did you have a HIDA scan yet? it's a test where the doctor can determine how effectively your gallbladder is working and whether it's time to have it removed or not. Not to scare you but I had a colleague who wasn't feeling well and kept postponing it. I saw him one day breaking out in a sweat and clearly not himself and we convinced him to go to the ER. He ended up have his gallbladder rupture and spent quite a bit of time in the hospital. I'm not a medical professional but I am a mom and my mom radar says please investigate further. We want you to be well!


----------



## PStreet1 (May 2, 2013)

I had mine out over Thanksgiving in 2009--absolutely nothing to it.  Tiny incisions, no stitches, just adhensive.  Had to be careful in the bathtub for a couple of days, but that was pretty much the extent of the whole experience.


----------



## shagnut (May 2, 2013)

ON 911 I was laying in the hospital watching the attacks on the twin towers as I recovered from gall bladder surgery. I was rushed to the hospital and turned out I had pancritis and it took 3 days before I could have surgery as I had to wait for the infection and my temp go down. Even tho I had laproscopic it was a total of 7 days in the hospital .  Don't wait.   shaggy


----------



## VegasBella (May 2, 2013)

I don't want to scare you but it could be even worse than recurrent gall bladder stones and whatnot. Someone I know was recently diagnosed with gall bladder cancer. It's very rare and you probably don't have it. But get checked out asap. If you need surgery, get it.

Take care of this NOW. Don't wait.


----------



## SDKath (May 3, 2013)

Elective surgery is always better than emergency surgery.

Elective surgery major complication rate/death: <1%
Emergency surgery risk of major complication/death: 15 to 20%.

Why risk that?


----------



## JanT (May 3, 2013)

I had problems for years and always thought it was ulcers.  Then I had a "Lifeline Scan" and it showed I had a golf ball size gallstone and some smaller ones.  Literally....the size of a golf ball.  Went to see the doctor who told me I should have my gallbladder removed.  I didn't because I didn't like the surgeon when I met with him.  About 1 1/2 years later when I saw my GP for some routine matter he asked me if I'd had it removed.  I told him, "No."  He looked at me and said, "You know gallbladder cancer is almost always fatal, right?"  WHAT????  He said by the time they find it, it has spread so much in the system that there was virtually nothing that could be done.  He said people with large gallstones were susceptible to gallbladder cancer.

I didn't have gallbladder cancer but that scared the heck out of me.  I saw the surgeon again, still didn't like him (but he is considered the best in the Vegas area), and a few weeks later had it removed.  I was lucky that I could have the surgery done with endoscopy but he said he had a heck of a time getting the big one out.  I must be a big baby because I was in bed for quite a few days and it hurt like heck.  But, when I was back on my feet I was glad I had done it.

I do suffer with a feeling of bloat now if I eat too much or too much of certain foods, like milk and cereal.  I'm careful about that most of the time because I don't like the feeling.

So, don't mess with this.  Just go get it taken care of and back to life.  Hugs and well wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Phydeaux (May 3, 2013)

Ignore your teeth and they'll just go away.

Same can't be said for your gallgladder, although worse complications can occur.

Go get taken care of. You already knew this, but needed the encouragement. Now you have it.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 3, 2013)

The downsides of waiting are not good.   I just had mine taken out about a month ago.  Thought I was having more kidney stones, just let it ride.  Then got really sick, high fever, pain everywhere.  Turns out it was the gallbladder.  About ready to rupture.  Had the surgery to remove and it was no trouble.  Just a few very small incisions and that was it.  About a week to 10 days to recover.  (I run a daycare, so I couldnt lift anything) 

Don't wait too long. 

lee


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2013)

Re: post 12. I think Cindy got the official TUG memo. 

Best wishes. Get it done, you will REALLY feel like vacation when it's over.

Jim


----------



## JPD (May 3, 2013)

Had mine removed about 5 years ago. Had 2 attacks, one very small, lasted about an hour. The second and major one, I was home alone and it felt like I got kicked below my rib cage by a mule and the pain stayed without subsiding until I was given morphine (good stuff). Didn't know what the problem was, my wife rushed me to the ER. I was admitted that night and it was taken out the next morning. I don't like to get cut, but I was ready to have this done. I never wanted to feel the pain I had felt ever again. You will be up and around within a few days, but you will not be able to lift anything for about 30 days.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 3, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have had several bad incidents of gallbladder attacks in recent years.  The most recent was a few weeks ago while on vacation.  And I feel a little uncomfortable as I type this, I have felt pretty bad for the last few hours, so I am wondering if it's starting again right now.
> 
> I get severe pain between my shoulderblades and severe pain in my side, and this is accompanied by nausea and other stomach issues.
> 
> ...



Gallbladder and heart are often confused. It's a big risk waiting.

I've seen a few septic gallbladders. It's not a lot better than a heart attack. See the doctor, get the GB out if its recommended. Follow the doctors advice


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2013)

I talked to my doctor, and he wants to do the procedure, but not for at least a week, since my pain from yesterday has subsided to almost no pain now.  Rick needs to take a day or two off from work, and that needs to be arranged.

Our San Francisco trip is actually 5/24 for five nights, not next month.  Bummer.  I am thinking of putting it off until early June, just so our San Francisco trip goes off without a hitch.

I went to the dentist yesterday for my regular checkup and cleaning (no cavities again--yay), and that angle of the chair, I think it moved my gallstone out of place or something.  I sleep on my side and am never comfortable on my back. 

It's been obvious to me what foods set it off.  Butter (garlic toast at the Westin restaurant was soaked with buttery stuff), cashews, caramel topping on ice cream (ice cream alone doesn't hurt me a bit).


----------



## wackymother (May 3, 2013)

I would stay away from anything remotely fatty or rich for now. As it gets worse, it may be easier to trigger an attack.


----------



## cindi (May 3, 2013)

Even if you wait a week if you can have the mini lap you will still be on your feet and good to go to your trip.

I wouldn't want to risk taking that trip and ending up having emergency surgery in a strange place with a strange Dr.

Not worth it.  

Just get it done and move on with vacationing.


----------



## MaryH (May 3, 2013)

When my mom was in hospital with pancretitis, she was on a very low fat diet  for a bit and actually was put on TPN and no food for a bit.  

She was on a low fat diet for several months after.  We are not talking slightly less but less than half of the regular fat intake.

Hold the butter and oil.  consider broiling, boiling or other low fat methods.  When you sautee vegetables, do not use oil but use stock..  

She had her gall bladder removed about 4-5 days after she was admitted but complication resulted in further hospitalization.

Not worth it to put off the surgery.  You can alway go to SF another time if you have to.


----------



## heathpack (May 3, 2013)

Good luck with your procedure Cindy!

I was going to give you a list of reasons (we don't want you to be repeatedly sick, or dangerously ill from a bile peritonitis secondary to a ruptured GB, or to put it off too long and then need it out but be unable because of concurrent illness).  But I see you decided to move forward.

So instead we wish you the best and a speedy recovery!



H


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 3, 2013)

At what age do i have to learn what a Gallbladder is so i can start worrying about it?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 3, 2013)

Cindy,
I truly think you enjoy vacations MORE than spending 24-36 hours in the hospital and a week of light duty at HOME. Almost everyone in the world would rather be on vacation. I know I would. 

I speak from experience as I have had to CANCEL and stay home in the past 13 months from multiple vacations. DVC trips, Snowbird weeks in FL, etc ==> note: multiple weeks of both. On trips that I did take, some were for 3 nights to Florida, 4 nights to AZ, 10 nights HI, and the 9 days/cruise to AK. All but the 3 nights to FL were ABSOLUTELY extended family trips - some planned 12 months in advance (and cut short), some due to a DEATH, and the AK trip, due to a sobbing sister for her 25th Anniversity trip where NO ONE would go unless I went and handled her ADHA son.

You need to look at the BIG picture - as much as your CA trip is a joy and planned, you don't need to risk your life. You don't need a 2+ week hospital stay, ambulance ride, BIG pain, and a critical care unit.

If this was your kid, you would be telling them the same thing. *Take care of YOUR SELF first.*


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 3, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> At what age do i have to learn what a Gallbladder is so i can start worrying about it?



A friend of mine's wife had her's taken out in her early 30's.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 3, 2013)

Twinkstarr said:


> A friend of mine's wife had her's taken out in her early 30's.



So what your saying is.....At 32, i should be googling it!


----------



## vacationdoc (May 3, 2013)

*You, first*

So glad you are taking care of yourself.  Get it done as soon as possible, so you, and the many who love you, won't have to worry about it an extra minute.

Judith


----------



## eal (May 3, 2013)

Ride,
You could start worrying around age 40. Men often  think they are having a heart attack when gall bladder pain strikes.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (May 3, 2013)

As a 6-year survivor of ovarian cancer (having had 2 babies since diagnosis), I have learned that God gave us pain so that we know something is wrong.  If the pain continues, we should determine what the cause is and solve the problem, not the symptoms.  If you can't change your diet sufficient to stop the attacks, perhaps surgery is the best option.  Have you added lots of fresh squeezed lemon juice to your diet?  or explored "alternative health" options?  Not sure there are options out there, but I do know that cancer is cureable without chemo and without radiation despite what the doctors in the USA believe.  If your symptoms are acute, of course you need to act immediately.  If they go away, you may have a short time to research options.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 3, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> As a 6-year survivor of ovarian cancer (having had 2 babies since diagnosis), I have learned that God gave us pain so that we know something is wrong.  If the pain continues, we should determine what the cause is and solve the problem, not the symptoms.  If you can't change your diet sufficient to stop the attacks, perhaps surgery is the best option.  Have you added lots of fresh squeezed lemon juice to your diet?  or explored "alternative health" options?  Not sure there are options out there, but I do know that cancer is cureable without chemo and without radiation despite what the doctors in the USA believe.  If your symptoms are acute, of course you need to act immediately.  If they go away, you may have a short time to research options.



You are so right about other solutions for cancer.  I know several people who have sought other treatments, and they are now cancer free; their U.S. doctors have had little to say about how that could possibly be.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 3, 2013)

eal said:


> Ride,
> You could start worrying around age 40. Men often  think they are having a heart attack when gall bladder pain strikes.



My mom had issues with hers and had to have it taken out around age 50.  Both of my younger sisters have had their's taken by age 45.  I'm 55 and haven't had any issues <<knock on wood>> so I'm not sure if there is a hereditary aspect to it or not.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 3, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I talked to my doctor, and he wants to do the procedure, but not for at least a week, since my pain from yesterday has subsided to almost no pain now.  Rick needs to take a day or two off from work, and that needs to be arranged.  <<snipped>>



I'm glad you're getting it taken care of Cindy . . . and congrats on no cavities!


----------



## Jennie (May 4, 2013)

This is a link to an article by Dr. Ronald Hoffman. He is a highly repsected physician in New York City. In addition to his own practise, he has written several books and has a long running radio talk show  "Health Talk". 

http://www.drhoffman.com/page.cfm/140


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 4, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> So what your saying is.....At 32, i should be googling it!



No, but it is not just for us middle age folk to worry about. Trust me you will be off to the ER/Doctor if you have a real gallbladder attack.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 4, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> My mom had issues with hers and had to have it taken out around age 50.  Both of my younger sisters have had their's taken by age 45.  I'm 55 and haven't had any issues <<knock on wood>> so I'm not sure if there is a hereditary aspect to it or not.



When I was diagnosed with acid reflux, had a ultrasound of my gallbladder due to the fact my dad and both grandmothers had theirs taken out. My doctor at the time said their is a bit of a hereditary aspect.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 4, 2013)

Before you get your gallbladder out they may need to clear any stones you have in the common bile duct. This is what happened to me. Just a scope down my throat thru the stomach and into the common bile duct. Unfortunately I awaken during the procedure and had to have it again a couple weeks later. Finally had the surgery about a month after the first scope. At least my liver enzymes when almost back to normal after the first scope. 

Good Luck


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 4, 2013)

Twinkstarr said:


> When I was diagnosed with acid reflux, had a ultrasound of my gallbladder due to the fact my dad and both grandmothers had theirs taken out. My doctor at the time said their is a bit of a hereditary aspect.



Thanks for letting me know.  I wasn't sure and just sorta assumed there might be.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2013)

Jennie said:


> This is a link to an article by Dr. Ronald Hoffman. He is a highly repsected physician in New York City. In addition to his own practise, he has written several books and has a long running radio talk show  "Health Talk".
> 
> http://www.drhoffman.com/page.cfm/140


I found several sites like this, with advice about diet changes to control my foods, and it works most of the time.  I eat a handful of cashews, and sometimes no issue, and then once every ten or so times, cashews affect me greatly.  So should I eat no cashews?  

I read Wheat Belly and relate to much of what he talks about.  I cannot help but think that controlling this with diet could work.  I don't want surgery, and even though so many people say I should go ahead with it, I only have pain about three times per year, and really less than that in the two years before this.  It's gotten worse this year, but even so, it's not daily, not even monthly.  

I noticed this particular doctor talks about estrogen therapy being a factor in risk.  I take estrogen in a very small dose.  I wish I could get off of that, but the night sweats and hot flashes, not worth it.


----------



## Tia (May 4, 2013)

Know a nurse who tried to put GB surgery off and sure she tried all of it, ended up having surgery anyway. There definitely are complications and consequences for waiting too long so make sure your informed re.


----------



## TSPam (May 4, 2013)

Hi,
Our bodies sure are complicated aren't they? I have been gluten free  and dairy free for quite some time and am mostly grain free. Many people with gut problems have multiple gut problems and it is tricky to figure out what is the cause and what are the effects.

Some of my kids get terrible pains when they eat gluten. I get head aches and puff up with inflammation.

My gluten trouble has made my digestion not work so I take extra digestive enzymes when I am eating fats. (If your poop floats you are not digesting fats and should take enzymes.) 

I expect that I was on the way to gallbladder trouble before I started on this new health journey.

I would keep looking for answers in the food area and see if your doctor can get you in touch with a non-surgical specialist.


----------



## Aussie girl (May 4, 2013)

I was 28, my brother 35 and everyone in my family except my sister has had theirs out. Aunts, cousins etc.  Like most, we all put it off until we had a severe attack. It is a pain unlike anything I have ever had. 

My brother was in intensive care for two days as they thought he was having a massive heart attack, turned out to be his gallbladder. 

Anyone who has had a major attack would say having the surgery was a god send.


----------

